# Transparent iframe backgrounds to work in all browsers?



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello,

I am designing a website and I have an iframe on the main web page. However, I would like the background of the iframe to be transparent in all browsers so the background of the main page could be seen (Safari and Firefox do transparency OK, but IE and Opera makes the iframe have a white background). Is there some kind of CSS or something I can put into the iframe page to make it transparent for sure? Thank you!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

For the framed page, just style its body element to have a background-color of transparent.

example

That works in FF and Opera for me. ( Doesn't work in Konqueror though )

I have a feeling though that you're not going to want to set the body background of the framed page to transparent. Post the code that works for FF and Safari though so we can see it.


----------

